# 3x9x40 Conquest v. Monarch v. VXIII



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

looking for a 3x9x40 scope for a 300 WSM. what do you recommend?

Ziess Conquest 
Nikon Monarch
Leupold VXIII


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've only shot with the Monarch I have the 3-16 on a heavy barrel .223 and it does its job. It is a good scope for the money. You are probably looking at paying SIGNIFICANTLY more for the other two.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Best bang for the buck is clearly the Zeiss. A 3-9 is on sale for $400 at Cabelas.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting ... t104535180

The VX3 is also pretty dang good glass, at $450-$500.

The Monarch is good, but not as good as the other two, glass wise. It is cheaper though.

I would buy the Zeiss.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with Adam. Zeiss, Leupy, then Nikon.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Conquest on my Tikka 300wsm and love it. IMO best scope for $400.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

wurgs, thats the exact same set up I have now

What you shooting for ammo, any brands to try/avoid?


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I found Remington Corelokt shoots about 1 1/4" groups which is plenty for me. I keep my shots to 350 yards or less. The only other ones I tried was the Winchester super x ( not 100% sure on name, in silver box though) and my gun didn't like it too much. Shot around 2 1/2" groups. I got lucky my gun likes the cheap stuff!


----------



## margaret10200 (Nov 9, 2011)

Asian escourt spam deleted.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd take a Nikon over a Leupold any day, but agree that the Zeiss is the best bang for the buck in this case.

So my first choice would be a Zeiss, then the Nikon Monarch, then if all other scope manufacturers went out of business, a Leupold.

huntin1


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Leupold's are nice. I have the VXIII with B&C reticle on my .270WSM and it works great. Some of my buddies have Monarch's and they aren't bad scope but I have definitely noticed the glass is much better on the Leupold.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

A break down on why and how the glass is better in the leupys. Did you check reticle cant and make sure subtensions are correct on the leupy? 10 years ago leupy might have been the **** but now they are just living on the name hopefully with the injection of some fresh faces the will actually improve.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

You need to just pick them both up and use them in the field to see the difference. For low light conditions my Leupold was just better. I could pick up deer my buddies couldn't. Also just a much crisper image through the Leupold. Nikon's were still nice don't get me wrong, there was just a difference.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Both Leupold and Nikon have different grades of scopes. If you compare the Nikon Monarch to the Leupy 3 I think the Monarch wins :sniper:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Funny how glass can be such a subjective subject. I have had experience that is totaly opposite of yours. With the nikons being much more telling in low light conditions. I have shot with both brands quite extensively both will perform most tasks asked of it to a point. Just as some have got on the Vortex wagon (me) others are just not as impressed. Over the last few years i have learned that being able to see some thing is great but if adjustments and reticle is not as good or better than clarity hitting it can be a whole differnt story. I have learned that opinions and experience on the internet vary and trying to change some one opion is like pissing in the wind. So if you like them and they get the job done that is all that counts.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Good point Kurt. Just like Blondes, Brunetts or Redheads. I really like Redheads :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

And I didn't say that Leupold scopes were not any good, just that I would never own one again unless there was no other choice. I had several and got rid of them all. It's just a personal choice with me, I will not deal with a company that has no integrity, unless of course they're the only game in town. Even then I wouldn't like it.

Redheads drive me wild. :wink: 

huntin1


----------

